# DVDO's iScan is Set for Release



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

DVDO is an interesting video oriented company that sells a variety of home theater products ranging from wireless HD signal solutions to upscaling devices and HDMI switching stations. They also offer a smattering of other home theater accessories. Recently, the company announced the pending release of an interesting palm-sized device called iScan Micro, which is the topic of today’s product preview blitz.










Let’s face it, we’re spoiled rotten by the incredible clarity of true High-Def video images. And if you’re like me, taking a step back from crystal-clear Blu-ray quality video is disappointing. Even supposed High-Def feeds from sources such as On-Demand can be riddled with annoying blocking and jagged lines. Frankly, the mere fact that these issues still exist across the board for HD streaming and On-Demand services makes me wonder what a “4K stream” will actually look like on an Ultra-HD television. 

Here’s where DVDO’s iScan Micro might come into play. The iScan Micro connects mid-stream between a source device and your brand new 4K UHD television. It’s here that the device works its magic, acting as an image enhancer.

“Since most home content is still 1080p resolution or below, iScan Micro is exactly what consumers need to ensure their 4K TV displays brilliant UHD content,” said Doug Fealtman, general manager of DVDO, Inc. “Poor-quality scaling and blocky Internet video reduce video quality; by simply adding iScan Micro to the back of the TV, consumers can get the best possible picture and realize their investment in a leading-edge TV.”

The iScan Micro utilizes Silicon Image’s proprietary VRS ClearView technology to perform real-time video enhancement with an aim to greatly improve video image quality. The idea is to transform streaming media and SD or HD content into high-res 4K video. This transformation includes reducing compression and “mosquito” noise, eliminating edge artifacts, smoothing, and enhancing visible detail (even from true HD Blu-ray material). 










This certainly reads well on paper. But, does it work? We’ve seen examples of video enhancement tools in the past. Some are better than others and some flat-out fail. It will be interesting to see how well the iScan Micro performs in independent testing. 

The device has two big factors on its side: size and cost. It’s incredibly small, allowing owners to neatly tuck it out of sight behind their television. And at an MSRP of $129, one can argue that its pricing makes it a no-brainer to own. Look for the iScan Micro to begin shipping late June 2015.


_Image Credits: Silicon Image, DVDO_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Curious that this product hasn't been commented on... it's price-point is great.

Snake oil? Fools gold? or...possibly something 4K buyers should be looking into?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Todd, are they going to provide a review model?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sure they would...but it would require a 4K TV, which I don't have on hand. Perhaps down the road...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe we could coax Robert Zohn into testing one out and reporting back ;-)

Robert?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, Ill bite

My issue with these kinds of things is that they are making claims that they improve the quality of the image but in my experience you cant fix something thats already bad at the source. Remember the old saying "garbage in, garbage out" Its like saying I have a 1080p display but only feeding it a 480p signal is still just stretching the image and adding scan lines.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

:T

I wonder though... is the leap from 480 to 1080 noticeably different from 1080 to 4K. My guess is, yes...meaning there will be less to "clean up." Perhaps this image enhancement will have more impact with less mess to deal with?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Todd Anderson said:


> :T
> 
> I wonder though... is the leap from 480 to 1080 noticeably different from 1080 to 4K.


Well, look at it this way, when we were all still using CRT TVs and the largest we had was normally about 27" (hard to believe) 480 lines was the norm. Then we went to 1080i on RP TVs that were about 50" The 480i image looked ok because the scaling and ability of the CRT to display multiple native resolutions. Now fast forward to today where we have fixed native resolutions on displays so everything has to be scaled. Its solely dependent on the displays ability to scale properly so maybe thats where an external unit like the DVDO will be better?

The bigger the display the more noticeable this change may be?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Possibly. It also depends on how data rich 4K streaming feeds will be. Perhaps a little tweak will go a long way with them.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I could see Robert doing a review....why don't you PM him this link, as a hint! Or just ask him (less sneaky).:whistling:


----------

